# Think shes preg?



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

She got lined bout 5 weeks ago roughly.. her teats have went huggeee..
Shel be going for a scan next week just thought i see what opinions where.. AND BEFORE anyone starts on the whole OMg you bred your staffy..
theres homes for bout 10 pups if she does have them all friends and family so its all good


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

another staff?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

yea both full peds x


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Be a Good Breeder, you will take those puppies back, regardless of circumstance. to many in rescue now and its ridiculous.
i wish u the best with them and the bitch.
keep us updated.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

Of course i would take them back! trust me though the people that are having them iv known most them forever.. they wouldnt go anywhere else..
So you recon shes preg or just big boobed


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

klair328 said:


> Of course i would take them back! trust me though the people that are having them iv known most them forever.. they wouldnt go anywhere else..
> So you recon shes preg or just big boobed


im glad and if you do struggle with any puppies message me and i will try and help even tho i dont know u, yeah she looks preg but i have never bred so i cant be 100% sure. 
i would wait for others to comment, or get her checked by a good vet.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If by being "lined" you mean mated 5 weeks ago then she is either in whelp or she's having a phantom :whistling2:.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes she got lined.. meaning she got mated..she got put with male and they tied.. i hope she is .. not holding breaththo..


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

There's 4 staffies in my local pound that are being put down monday for lack of homes, those 10 homes could have saved their lives. Not the mention the hundreds of others that will die next week, including tiny puppies and pregnant mums. 
Spay your dog after this and get the male done too if it's yours.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

klair328 said:


> image
> 
> She got lined bout 5 weeks ago roughly.. her teats have went huggeee..
> Shel be going for a scan next week just thought i see what opinions where.. AND BEFORE anyone starts on the whole OMg you bred your staffy..
> theres homes for bout 10 pups if she does have them all friends and family so its all good



get her scan at vet it only £40


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

klair328 said:


> theres homes for bout 10 pups if she does have them all friends and family so its all good


No, it is not all good, as said above if those 10 homes have room for a staffy there are already 1000's alive that desperately need them.

I wish every person who even considered breeding a staffy was sentenced to hold still the staffies alive today, who will not be alive tomorrow. To watch them collected from their pens, with their staffy smiles think they are going for a walk, and then stay to watch them as they die.

It is not all good, it is not good at all, it is very very tragic.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

That may be the case that aint my fault though.. I did say atstart of the post i couldnt be bothered with people thats going to go on about im iresponsible for breeding my dog.. i know fine well about pounds.. not eveyrone is like that though and i can vouch for neveryone thats said they wanted a pup from me.. i wouldnt have bred her thinking the pups would end up like many dogs do...
Not everyone is ireesponsible i didnt do it for money i done it cause i want a pup from her.. i know her temprement and the fathers. the father isnt mine..ito line her.. Also she will be getting spayed after this litter as i wanted her to have alitter before getting her done ..
Im sure as you preach about ireponsible breeding of my dog you could also go about pregnant women.. alot of kids end up in foster care to junkie parents.. alot of reptiles end up pts and shifted about due to unknowlegable homes.. My pouint here is i know all the poeple wanting pups.. i know this wouldnt happen.. AND if there was any problems then yeah sure the pups would come back here..
So as for the tragidy of many dogs pts due to no1 wanting adults that they dontknow temprments .. or junkies breeding them for fighting or money .. thi isnt the case...
I asked for opinions on weather my dog looks preg.. nothing else..cheers


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did your bitch and the stud dog have all the relevant health tests, i think we know the answer to that:whistling2: also just because people say they want one now doesn't mean they will have one when the time comes, poor babies.

As for does she look pregnant if you took the time and spent the money to find out then you wouldn't need to ask.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

here we go again...
OP my advice...close this thread...

Whats done is done now and whilst i see what you are all saying and to a point agree its not gonna help here now is it!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> here we go again...
> OP my advice...close this thread...
> 
> Whats done is done now and whilst i see what you are all saying and to a point agree its not gonna help here now is it!



Yes whats done is done but it doesn't hurt to ask the question and if she visited a vet like a responsible owner then she would know if the bitch was pregnant, without posting pics on here asking the question, but that would mean spending money.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

again, i agree but having a go is not the way forward...
i just think although this is an emotive issue (it always causes a kerfuffle when someone posts about their staffy being pregnant) lets not get silly about it...
i happen to agree that breeding her staffy was a ridiculous idea but its happened and even i can see that it looks like the dog is pregnant|!
there are too many staffs looking for homes and i certanly hope this was not a money making idea cause you would struggle to give staff pups away at the mo!
lets lay off shall we and leave it at that...no need for all of us to keep on about pups in shelters etc...
close the thread i say!


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

she has the vets on wed actually and she did go for health checks before it thankyou very much
and nope wasnt money making thing up here theres not alot of staffs.. personaly i think they fab dogs.. its rottweillers tht seemto be junkie guards ..


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

No ones saying they are not fab little dogs...
they just see it as a sad situation when there are so so many dogs in shelters..
honestly, i would close this it will end up as a bun fight...LOL


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> again, i agree but having a go is not the way forward...
> i just think although this is an emotive issue (it always causes a kerfuffle when someone posts about their staffy being pregnant) lets not get silly about it...
> i happen to agree that breeding her staffy was a ridiculous idea but its happened and even i can see that it looks like the dog is pregnant|!
> there are too many staffs looking for homes and i certanly hope this was not a money making idea cause you would struggle to give staff pups away at the mo!
> ...


most of me agrees with this, i know almost nothing about dog breeding but id say she looks pregnant, if not it may be a vet job...

however i have to pick up a dog from death row at a dog pound on monday on behalf of my aunty (she works for a dog rescue, long story short there was a mix up regarding a stray dog). last time she went the place was 99% staffys/staffy crosses. to get the dog she went for she had to walk past the kennels containing dogs that where due to be PTS within a few hours because nobody wanted them. everytime someone comes on here saying there breeding there staffy i always think of those dogs (and from monday - if its the same case again - il prob have the image burned into my brain for a long time), the homes supposedly lined up for these as yet unborn pups could be filled by a dog due to die through no fault of its own, why are those unborn puppies seemingly worth more than those pound dogs?

il stop now becuase the fact that im dreading monday is not the OPs fault


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

klair328 said:


> she has the vets on wed actually and she did go for health checks before it thankyou very much
> and nope wasnt money making thing up here theres not alot of staffs.. personaly i think they fab dogs.. its rottweillers tht seemto be junkie guards ..



Maybe should have had her scanned earlier then you wouldn't have to ask, also by health tests i dont mean the ones when you take her vets he listens to her heart checks her over and say she is fine, i mean have they been tested for L-2-HGA and HC/PHPV which costs about £112 so i guess not.

If you think you can make money from breeding her i think your in for a bit of a shock.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

klair328 said:


> . AND BEFORE anyone starts on the whole OMg you bred your staffy..
> theres homes for bout 10 pups if she does have them all friends and family so its all good


You still missing the point.....the puppies that you are breeding and homing to "friends and family" are *taking the place of puppies and dogs that already exisit* and are sitting i shelters!!!!

FFS i wish people would learn this...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

Vets dont scan until mating was at least 5 weeks ago .. And not everyone wants to taek on a dog they dont know.. and adult dog they dont know.. LOOK i asked for a yes or no answer to a question not a whole lot of bull about the dos n donts of breeding its not about money i want a pup of her too..You going to moan at EVERYone that breeds.. your going on abotu dogs.. what about reptiles.. alot of breeders are here.. yet alot of animal homes get them and destry them too de to unknowelagble homes.. snakes to big snakes too aggressive.. i know this caus ei used to work in milton animal homes.. 

I asked a simple do you think shes preg question and sure as hell theres always one or two who think their so superior and above everyone to come out wiht the aww its a money scheme aww its unfair on the pup.. GET OFF MY THREAD if u aint got nout nice to say..
with love 
 me


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

klair328 said:


> Vets dont scan until mating was at least 5 weeks ago .. And not everyone wants to taek on a dog they dont know.. and adult dog they dont know.. LOOK i asked for a yes or no answer to a question not a whole lot of bull about the dos n donts of breeding its not about money i want a pup of her too..You going to moan at EVERYone that breeds.. your going on abotu dogs.. what about reptiles.. alot of breeders are here.. yet alot of animal homes get them and destry them too de to unknowelagble homes.. snakes to big snakes too aggressive.. i know this caus ei used to work in milton animal homes..
> 
> I asked a simple do you think shes preg question and sure as hell theres always one or two who think their so superior and above everyone to come out wiht the aww its a money scheme aww its unfair on the pup.. GET OFF MY THREAD if u aint got nout nice to say..
> with love
> me



your chatting sh*t my vet scan my girl at 3week and at 7 week 

the only 1s that say scan at 5+ week are the home scan but there not a vet 

you should get your girl to the vet for a scan to make sure everythink going ok


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

you want my vets number to ring and ask for your self.. i aint chatting no Crap.. they dont scan til 5 weeks here..


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

klair328 said:


> you want my vets number to ring and ask for your self.. i aint chatting no Crap.. they dont scan til 5 weeks here..


Did u get the health test done, and they do scan before that so i would change your vets:whistling2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

klair328 said:


> That may be the case that aint my fault though..


Oh, my dear, it is your fault.

Female dog + not being spayed + becoming preggers = the owner's fault.

So, yes, it jolly well is.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

klair328 said:


> you want my vets number to ring and ask for your self.. i aint chatting no Crap.. they dont scan til 5 weeks here..


yes please why can i get any vet in yorkshire to scan my bulldog at 3week when ????????????????????????????


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> yes please why can i get any vet in yorkshire to scan my bulldog at 3week when ????????????????????????????



The answer to that is cause you are prepared to pay for a vet for the good well being of your bitch.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

klair328 said:


> i aint chatting no Crap


Have you heard of a double negative?

Two negatives make a positive, with the aint and the no in one sentence they cancel each other out. 

Your badly constructed English states what we all know...ie you Are speaking crap.

However truly I wish I was as ignorant of the real world as you, I would sleep a lot better in my own like brainless space similar to your little cloud of "have not got first bloody clue"


----------



## EmmaSemple (Jun 21, 2009)

What an amazing insight into why there are so many Staffies in this world today! 
With people like this breeding them the poor buggers have got no hope at all! 
I wonder if you are also going to responsible for the puppies prduced from your dogs puppies? And their puppies? 
When three of the males are sent back to you, what do you plan to do with them? All dog aggressive, all unneutered. 
Or how about three of the females? Ever split up a Staffie fight? 
You are certainly going to have your hands full dealing with all of them when they are returned. 
However, being that you used to work in animal welfare (what an amazing example you are setting), you could not possibly even consider homing these puppies without getting them neutered before they go to a new home. The average cost of a spay is £120 and a castrate is at least £100. Then you will need to get their jabs done - so that would be £70 per pup and lastly any 'responsible' breeder would have to get them microchipped. So lets say £17 per pup. Worming and defleaing cannot be forgotten and obviously the mum has been wormed regularly being that you know what you are doing so I don't need to name brands...actually I take that back innit? Milbemax for worming and Advocate/Frontline for fleas. Don't bother with pet shop rubbish as it doesn't work, although I have a sneaky feeling that you may think I am talking about earthworms. 

Do I live in an ideal world? Not really, because in an ideal world that Staffie bitch would never have met you and you would not have ever produced more dogs into a world that already has too many (especially SBT's). 
I live in the rescue world and all of the above is done for each and every dog that leaves my care. They stay here until they are old enough to be neutered and that means that none of my dogs will end up with idiots who decide to breed their Staffs (mentioning no names of course). 

Now how about you toddle off to the vets and get your dog scanned yourself and stop asking stupid questions on a forum. Lets hope that it is a normal birth as a c-section will cost you a huge amount! Even worse if she needs the op in the middle of the night! That would suck to be you! 

Good luck Little Miss Responsible...quite a lot of money to gather together in a short space of time.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

Look i asked for your opinions whether you reconed she looked preg.. not a lecture on my spelling or how i speak.. Yet all of you are quick to jump down my throat and give it more than you were asked for as usual yous like to show how friendly and over opinionated you can be..


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

klair328 said:


> Look i asked for your opinions whether you reconed she looked preg.. not a lecture on my spelling or how i speak.. Yet all of you are quick to jump down my throat and give it more than you were asked for as usual yous like to show how friendly and over opinionated you can be..


You've condemned a fair few staffies currently needing homes, including 6 week old pups, to a very early death. Did you expect a pat on the back and a cupcake?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

klair328 said:


> I asked a simple do you think shes preg question and sure as hell theres always one or two who think their so superior and above everyone to come out wiht the aww its a money scheme aww its unfair on the pup.. GET OFF MY THREAD if u aint got nout nice to say..
> with love
> me


I dont think any one that has replied so far thinks they are superior to you they are simply sick and tired as am i of KNOWING how many bull breeds there are sbeing put to sleep on a daily basis all healthy and fit and ready to go to homes but before they get their change people like you let a unneutered female outside or an entire male near her whilst shes in season and bang theres another 7 dogs put to sleep because of your stupidity.

And it is stupidty plain and simple if you've got an entire female in season you don't let her out the house plain and simple. We had an entire male and a bitch in season in my house and we managed not to create little puppies had the same situation at my mums house as well and again managed not to make puppies.....so it can't be that hard.


I hope you sleep easy in your bed tonight knowing that you've just sentenced 5 possible 7 dogs to death.

Oh and for who ever asked about if i would be willing to have a go at other breeders of staffys HELL YES!!!!


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

good for you .. i planned this litter cause i wanted to breed her ..i want a pup off my own bitch.. you going to denounce everyone who buys a puppy because somewhere some other dog could have had that home and instead is going to get pts because some family bought a puppy instead of an older dog?
no i think not.. You decide to havea pop at me because you dont agree that staffys should be bred..Im doing it once.. once only i have homes that have been lined for months.. yet im the irresponsible one. one litter then shes getting spayed.. not that its any of your buisness shes my dog.. it was my decision.. All i asked was did you think se took from that pic this week i shall find out for deff.. so enough bitching please.. it was a simple question not a slating match


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

klair328 said:


> not that its any of your buisness shes my dog.. it was my decision..


Your decision. I like that. Your decision to sign a death warrant for those dogs to be killed this week.
I wonder, will you be the one holding those dogs as the blue liquid goes in?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

fs.. your really going to try hold me responsible for dogs that aint mine.. you going to go through kc register slate them too.. howabout EVERYSINGLE PERSON that buys a puppy or breeds a dog?
no ...think not.. Cheers for the friendly answer to my question..


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Your only doing it once, joe bloggs only does it once, mrs garret only does it once tim round the corner and his sister only does it once and there you go nearly 20 dogs PTS sleep to make room for all these extra puppies.

Please take a second and look on ANY rehoming website and count how many staffies you see.

You clearly haven't got a brain cell to worry about.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Notice it's always 'I want'?

And your reason for breeding her is you want one of her pups...

Seriously?

Why?

Go and rescue a little pup from a rescue centre and use a little bit of kindness rather than selfish 'wanting'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes sadly she does look pregnant!
When looking for ways to upgade our sanctuary we visited lots of other rescues to get some ideas and couldnt resist looking at the dogs when we went, I would say that 70% of the dogs were all staffy and staffy crosses. These places were all non kill centres which means that many of these dogs will sit in kennels for months/years creating even less space for other desperate dogs. Some poor dogs even had big signs up on their kennels saying "I BITE" which means they will never be rehomed. While people continue to breed this type of dog the problem will never go away.
Other breeds of dog dont fill these places its always the staffy types 
We dont deal with dogs Im glad to say but we still get lots of calls for them and their opening question is often "Do you have any dogs in that arent staffies?" 
It says it all really


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

klair328 said:


> good for you .. i planned this litter cause i wanted to breed her ..


Also, this ^ ^ 

If you'd planned it, why do you have to ask us if she's pregnant? You'd know, clearly, as you planned it.

Stupid.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

no not always sometimes bitches dont take..


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

You keep going on about these people you have lined up not wanting adult dogs...do you seriously have so little of a clue?

People keep telling you most staffy "breeders" are finding they can't even GIVE their puppies away (apart from to dog fighting rings, not as fighting dogs, they tend to be bred on site, the dogs are going as bait dogs...to be ripped to pieces) People cannot GIVE the puppies away and they, the puppies, are getting dumped and ending up dead or in rescue. If your dog is 5 week pregnant, and due to give birth in what one month? many of the dogs in rescue people are referring to are the pups in the same situation as your pups only 12-16 weeks ago!!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

klair328 said:


> no not always sometimes bitches dont take..


If it was planned, you would've had everything all planned out for a trip to the vets to see if she had, then all her boosters and health checked, but clearly you haven't planned it well, if at all.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

she went for health check at vet before she got lined he said she was fine and healthy for breeding.. shes had all her jabs yes boosters yes... shes insured as are my other dogs..and horses ad cats...
so midnight vets are no problem ..money to vets was no problem..She will be getting scanned this wed as thats 5 weeks exactly.. So yes its all been planned..
The stud that got used is my ex's mums dog..shes wanting a pup from him to keep... i could name everyone thats taking one but theres no point its not about money.. this post wasnt abut being slated either.. it was a simple i tried to breed my dog.. i hope shes taken.. herteats look big and so does her tummy but not huge.. so whjat do you think post.. casual as you like.. and then the rest as follows..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These are the health tests people are talking about not the bitches general health check at the vets 
Staffordshire Bull Terriers U.K. Breed Council of G.B.and N.Ireland
Insurance wont cover breeding problems, read the terms and conditions of your policy.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

klair328 said:


> she went for health check at vet before she got lined he said she was fine and healthy for breeding..


:gasp: Why do you still not know what health checks are?? Hips should be scored, elbows too I believe in staffs, all congenital diseases should be checked for. A vet taking her vitals is not a health check at all.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Also, this ^ ^
> 
> If you'd planned it, why do you have to ask us if she's pregnant? You'd know, clearly, as you planned it.
> 
> Stupid.



Also if you planned it why didn't you pay to have the relevant health tests carried out on her and the dog, why didn't you research things. No planning there you just thought i want to breed her so i will, doesn't matter what will become of the pups, poor things.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Casual as you like....lol

I assume you want one of her pups because you, in some way, love you dog (obviously not enough to not put her through this, but in your own way) Therefore another question has to be have you considered that your bitch could die because of what you have done to her? 

Being a large headed dog needing a caesarian isnt uncommon, being uneducated you not realising she needs a caesarian until too late can easily occur. Her death is a possible outcome.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

awch shut up mrs doom n glory.. lock thread please its just stupid now .. was a simple question requireing yes or no answer..


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know anything about breed Staffords, or any dogs for that matter.
But I'd just like to point out that all this arguing and 'advising' isn't going to change the fact that the OP's dog is potentially pregnant.
Telling her she doesn't know what she's doing isn't going to help in the slightest.
If I was the OP, I'd be thinking right now that everyone on here, although they have the dogs health in mind, are rather out spoken so and so's. 
Yes, I do agree there are too many Stafford pups out there, but if the dog is pregnant and something does go wrong, do you not think that the OP is going to need support from like minded people on these forums? 
Telling her she needs tests again isn't going to change the fact that the dog is possibly pregnant, it's not going to change the fact that they puppies have potential homes, who as far as we can tell the OP trusts.
The OP may have made a mistake by not getting hip scores and what not, but that doesn't mean that the puppies that are taken on by her friends and family aren't going to be loved any less than those who had parents who were fully tested.
I have a Stafford who as far as I know came from parents who were not tested, she's not KC registered, hell she isn't even KC standard, but I love her all the same.
Granted there are a lot of rescues out there that are full with Staffords, but as pointed out, a lot of them aren't re-homeable due to other issues, some people believe that if you get a puppy you can 'grow' with it, rather than taking on a dog that you don't fully know it's history, especially in the case of families with children and other animals.

Whilst I personally do not agree with breeding Staffords, as I've said in another thread, no amount of information or advice against it is going to prevent people from breeding Staffords, or any other breed of dog.
The best thing we can do is help the owners give the dogs the best possible life.

Again, I am not condoning the fact that people are breeding Staffords, when there are so many in rehoming centres, hell my girl was bought as a puppy, but I had little choice in that as she was a present, but given the choice I would always go to a rescue home, whilst I wouldn't change my girl for the world, if I were to get another dog, of any breed it would be from a rescue.

Try put yourself in the OPs shoes, listen to yourselves. Yes you may have the animals interests in mind, but making this forum so hostile is not going to help the OP should she need any further advice in the future.
I'm sorry if this has offended any one, that is not my intent, I just feel that sometimes everyone, myself included sometimes, jumps down peoples throats when they are simply asking for advice.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Amy while I can see your point here, in that no-one wants members to feel they cannot ask for advice on this forum the way I see it is that this is a forum (and this section in particular ) of animal lovers.

Personally (and I doubt I'm the only one here!) the welfare of an animal is of far more importance to me than offending an owner. There cannot be anyone on here that is unaware of the fate of Staffies in this country so ignorance is NOT an excuse.

Add to that the fact that many people on here are involved with rescue and have to deal with the consequences of such irresponsible breeding and you're not going to get everyone congratulating the OP on her bitches pregnancy!

Personally I think she should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

vonnie said:


> Amy while I can see your point here, in that no-one wants members to feel they cannot ask for advice on this forum the way I see it is that this is a forum (and this section in particular ) of animal lovers.
> 
> Personally (and I doubt I'm the only one here!) the welfare of an animal is of far more importance to me than offending an owner. There cannot be anyone on here that is unaware of the fate of Staffies in this country so ignorance is NOT an excuse.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying people should be congratulating her. And yes, not offending her is not the top priority, I understand that. 

The main point I was trying to make is that what's done is done.

My OH wants to breed our girl, I've refused, and I will carry on refusing until we get her spayed. 
I agree that everyone here knows what happens to Staffords, but that doesn't change the fact that irresponsible breeding still goes on. 

I think it is better to advice where possible, but not shoot the breeder down in flames. I agree, she probably shouldn't have bred her girl, but it's a bit late now and all things considered I'd rather help the OP and make sure she gets the puppies to a good home, rather than watching them end up in a rescue centre. 

As far as offending the owner goes, I'd rather not offend her due to her then not feeling comfortable asking for advice in the future.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would hate to see a great breed die out, there has to be some high end breeders to breed for quality and improvement of the breed, after having the relevant checks done. 

However this Klair is not even close to one of those. I would rather be 100% open of how I feel about anyone breeding Staffies (living in a rural area I also think as badly of those breeding working sheep dog/collie types which as also overly represented in rescues) This "person" is a lost cause, however I am sure at sometime threads like this showing the truth of how wrong this is 100% honestly and peer pressure will lead someone to not follow her disgusting example.

Everyone in the world has something you can learn from them, some are a good example...others a hideous warning


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Amy2310 said:


> Granted there are a lot of rescues out there that are full with Staffords, but as pointed out, a lot of them aren't re-homeable due to other issues, some people believe that if you get a puppy you can 'grow' with it, rather than taking on a dog that you don't fully know it's history, especially in the case of families with children and other animals.


This couldn't be further from the truth. Most staffs in rescue are lovely cuddle bugs and a lot of them we know their life history due to owner hand ins etc.
Some are only pups of a few weeks old. There is no excuse for not getting a staff from rescue, there's so many in there that whatever you fancy can be obtained.
Just this week on death row we have Saffie -










Just 9 months old.

And George -










At 9 years of age! 

Both of them will be put to sleep wednesday


----------



## Skarlet (Nov 8, 2009)

Those pictures make me want to cry. Such a waste.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

To 'like' the above post just seems to be the wrong word. 

But yes, the excuse of breeding because some people want pups not the elderly and/or problem staffies in rescue is just bulls:censor: Our staffie x was just 3 or 4 months old when we adopted him from the local pound.

We've all heard the excuses for breeding. The OP's managed to trot most of them out herself. I've yet to read anything on this or any of the many similar threads to persaude me that it's not actually about money.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Skarlet said:


> Those pictures make me want to cry. Such a waste.


your not the only one  the poor things. i swear as soon as im able to get a dog, saving one from there is what im doing. its not the dogs fault there stuck there, thats solely down to the humans in there life letting them down, yet its the dogs that suffer.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

awww, They are so sweet.... The one has a cute lil heart pattern! How come they are to be put down? No space in the kennels? or because they are staffies and no one wants them? Where I am they 'never put a healthy dog down' but that's hard sometmes, relies on kennel space and lots of foster homes... I had a look at the site and had a count up when I saw this thread. We have 15 dogs, 7 are staffies and 4 more are other bull breeds and nearly all of them under two, they aren't old dogs, and they are so sweet.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

em_40 said:


> awww, They are so sweet.... The one has a cute lil heart pattern! How come they are to be put down? No space in the kennels? or because they are staffies and no one wants them? Where I am they 'never put a healthy dog down' but that's hard sometmes, relies on kennel space and lots of foster homes... I had a look at the site and had a count up when I saw this thread. We have 15 dogs, 7 are staffies and 4 more are other bull breeds and nearly all of them under two, they aren't old dogs, and they are so sweet.


They are in a council pound. That means that they have 7 days to find a home or a place in a no-kill rescue, if they don't then the council pts. The non staffies mostly find a home or rescue space, the staffs are not so lucky.
The rescue spaces that they can go to only open up if a staffie is rehomed, but nobody is adopting staffs atm, so their chances are slim to none.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Devi said:


> They are in a council pound. That means that they have 7 days to find a home or a place in a no-kill rescue, if they don't then the council pts. The non staffies mostly find a home or rescue space, the staffs are not so lucky.
> The rescue spaces that they can go to only open up if a staffie is rehomed, but nobody is adopting staffs atm, so their chances are slim to none.


Aah I see, I believe all dogs from the county that go via the council pound go to the one particular rescue, it's sad that it's not always like that, that there just isn't the space in rescues. Don't think I could work in a council pound, it's just too sad


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

well i am one of the people that think that dogs should be bred because there are many people me included that dont want to get a dog from a rescue place.
and you will prob really hate me now because our jack Russell bitch has had 3 litters totaling 17 puppies.
all 17 are still in their first homes 16 of which are working dogs and 2 of which had their first litters this year that was 9 more puppies


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

123dragon said:


> well i am one of the people that think that dogs should be bred because there are many people me included that dont want to get a dog from a rescue place.
> and you will prob really hate me now because our jack Russell bitch has had 3 litters totaling 17 puppies.
> all 17 are still in their first homes 16 of which are working dogs and 2 of which had their first litters this year that was 9 more puppies




rfuk is not against breeding 

but the staff or the staff x is the number 1 of a dog over breed for money 

the op didnt need to post is my dog preg they just need to put there hand in there pocket and pay for scan


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I am breeding my Shetland sheepdog.
I have fully health tested her (total cost of £500) Including sending her blood off to the states (USA) for testing, hip score (which meant travel of 40 miles to find one that was good at it) and eye exams which cant be done by any old vet. 

I have picked a stud dog. Took me nearly 2 years to pick one, even though I own two males of the same breed and perfect health I am using a stud as its the best match for my bitch. The stud too is fully health tested.

All the pups will be eye tested (£200-£400 for the litter), chipped, registered with endorsements and will be taken back at any point during their life. 

This a breed that is snapped up and only had a handful of dogs in the breed rescue last year. I would NOT breed if my breed was in the state staff's are in. I would also not breed for any other reason than to keep 1-2 pups back to continue a line. I would NEVER breed for someone else.
These people who want a pup soon vanish when they see the chewing, barking, pooping bags of pains in the bums that all pups are until they are trained.

Are you going to fund your bitch should she need a c-section? Are you going to sit up all night hand rearing the pups? Are you vetting the homes these pups are going to? As in driving to the homes.

Are you endorsing the pups? Are you making hte new owners sign a spay/neuter contract?

These are all things you should be doing.

You should have health tested too. Now these tests are around there is no excuse not to have them done.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

This is being locked at the original poster's request. Folks, I understand the frustration, but please try to express it without being aggressive or offensive - name calling never changed someone's mind. 

I hope that for the pups' sake the homes are solid ones where they will be loved and cared for all their lives. It is a shame that those loving caring homes are not available to the ones who will die without.


----------

